# Camping log book



## haroldj (Jan 31, 2008)

Wondering if people are keeping all records or logs in a book for their trips.

Do you use a computer with spreadsheets to track it, or a write in a log book?

We havent kept much record of it in the past but are thinking about starting to in a book with logs on gas consumption, date, from, to, etc...


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

A log book sounds like a must for camping. My Dad used to write down the gas mileage, maps of towns, and highways that we used. He had a chafferer's license, as well as a motorcycle license. He drove semi-truck for General Diesel. We also had three motor cycles. He was an expert driver. Because with all the things he drove he never got into an accident. We had a 17' boat with trailer. He'd hook it up to the bus or car.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

"A log book with logs on gas consumption, date, from, to, etc..." Hummmm that sounds too much like work (e.g., having to file an expense report for a business trip). Plus if I kept track of gas consumption I probably would stop driving to National or State parks and fly there or stay at home.

Now I do take lots of photographs and write stories of events that happen when I'm camping.... so I do have a record of my trips. Here is a set of photographs from a trip to Utah last summer. http://he-ruide.smugmug.com/Utah National Parks

Ruide


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

I have to compliment you on the photographs of Utah on SmugMug. The digital photography is a way to make art so easily accessible. I couldn't believe these gorgeous pictures of the Arches State Park. Things have come a long way with digital cameras, too.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Grace, Thank you very much. I agree with you that digital photography has made it so easy to share experiences with others. My only regret is that I was a 35 mm SLR camera user for too long and now I have tons of printed photograps I need to scan. 

Of course the other thing we have to be thankful for is that Al Gore invented the internet 

Ruide


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Good pics. Makes perfect sense, keeping track of gas these days would make me crazy. I would like to start a log though I think, of where, when, miles to and from etc.. I dont know what for, I just feel like I should. We also take a lot of pics on our trips, and I keep them all sorted in their own folders, date stamped, etc... 

We have that same problem of having a lot of photos that need to be scanned. Had a scanner a while back, its a lot of work if you have to do a lot of pics. But, that hard work is worth having a print and a backup on the computer, and a backup burned to DVD, which can be stored in a safety deposit box, which we are thinking about doing.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

I agree about keeping a log book with pictures would be perfect. I had a 35 mil. camera for my trip to India in 1989. I took 6 rolls of film, developed them, and had them. Now I have a digital camera. I use it but with limitations. I read the directions. My daughter puts them in the computer. I e-mail them to family or print them and mail them. It has so many extras on it I don't even use.:bang:


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

We havent ever really kept logs of our trips, other than on some scrap sheets we mark on here and there and cant ever find when we want them. We have talked about log books, more for a journal than for gas mileage. We wouldnt mind journaling all of the places we have been, dates, pics, etc...


----------



## winpiper (Feb 16, 2008)

We have used the Camping Journal RV log book in the past. Its pretty nice, it has sections for fuel and mileage, repairs, routes, weather, amenities, etc... So it works out pretty good, althought it isnt that cheap, at $20. But if its important to you to track this stuff, may be worth it to you as well.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

We rented an RV years ago for a trip to Atlanta Georgia. We had plenty of maps and room inside. I liked it very much and it's fun to travel in. We were traveling with another couple at the time. We stopped several times along the way though. But officially we didn't use a log book to record the miles, it was more of a business trip instead.


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

The log book is a great idea. I don't know how many times my husband and I have had "discussions" about trips we have taken in the past. If you had a log you can look at the log and figure out when something occurred. I like the sounds of the camping jouirnal RV log book. I bet you could create something similar without the cost.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

What I think you're talking about is a physical record of where you went. You could add photos that you took along the way. Then you could put maps in there too. Many times, the sad part is, when we don't do that. It's still a good memory though. For you and your husband a conversation about the places, in the past, you've been to together.:thumbup1:


----------

